# Emmy has picked her new home and owners



## Gini (Sep 13, 2008)

Emmy will be going home with Nancy and Greg who were in the picture with her. The vet will be out on Monday to see if the staples can come out then it will be up to Nancy and Greg to let me know when their ready. I'm already starting to get weepy when I think of her not being here anymore. I know she is going to a perfect home and I will be able to keep in touch with her.









It is so great when a sad story has a happy ending. Emmy's life will be a very happy one with a purpose and people that love her!!! She will be visiting terminally ill children and their families at home and in the hospitals here.

This is the website of the people who are taking our Emmy. They do have larger pony's that they let children ride on. Very small children. Emmy and the other miniature will never be ridden...

http://www.stepuptlc.org


----------



## ErikaS. (Sep 13, 2008)

Gini, what a wonderful person you are for taking such good care of Emmy and for finding her a great forever home.



Shw wasn't your first rescue to have a happy ending, I'm sure, and she won't be the last.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sooo very happy for Emmy!


----------



## Gini (Sep 13, 2008)

Website added http://www.stepuptlc.org


----------

